# Beginning Weight Training Part 4



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In Beginning Weight Training 2, I examined in some detail what some of the primary goals of beginner weight training are including developing an overall base of strength (and/or muscularity), developing work capacity, learning how to perform the lifts, etc. Finally, in Beginning Weight Training Part 3, I looked at some of the research (and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

